# MY Work or My Art



## Richard King (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,.  

I have been thinking about adding some information about what "My Work" or "Art" is, as the other Moderators have already shown you about what they can do.    The last couple of days and have been collecting some pictures of some of my projects I have been rebuilding and scraping over  the last couple of years:   54" Bullard column, rail, and ram; 3 Drake  CNC Thread Grinder tables and aligning the heads; Blanchard Grinder table; 2 Centerless Grinder tables and saddles, Do-All Surface Grinder, Japanese cylindrical grinder (forgot the name), teaching Rebuilding and Scraping classes, etc. 

I turned on the laptop today and opened Hobby-Machinist and saw how one of my students Erik showed how he scraped a drill press table.  Go over to the "Machine Restoration and Scraping Forum" and that's where you can see my work.   Scroll back and look at what my students have done and are doing, as they reflect on what I want you to know about "My Work".  That's my contribution to this thread.  Plus it saves some typing, ha ha.   Rich


----------

